# Anyone play/do secondlife



## Weasel Soup (Jan 11, 2007)

interesting little thing, free download, can pay if you wish

read website first, a gamer made "game" so to speak


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 11, 2007)

Is this one of these online games where your character just lives normally? Like WoW without the swords and magic?


----------



## Green (Jan 11, 2007)

It's a little more involved than that, I think. Gamers can actually add to the game themselves, hence various user-made islands and buildings (some American banks actually have their own islands there I think) and, inevitably, porn.

Someone in China recently became a (real life) millionaire by buying cheap real estate in-game, paying employees to develop it, then selling it on to other users. Since you can trade in-game money for real life money, you can potentially make a fortune.

But to answer the original question, no I have never played it


----------



## Aes (Jan 12, 2007)

I played around with it for about....2 hours awhile back.  After meeting nobody but idiots who could barely speak properly, wanted cyber, or were just plain annoying, I uninstalled it.  I'm sure there's better ways to become a millionaire than dealing with all that. 

Plus, I think the system requirements were a bit much for my computer.


----------



## dane78 (Jan 15, 2007)

It played around with it for a while, but haven't had a chance to really explore it. But I've read it's doing really good, & growing like mad!


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jan 15, 2007)

I struggle with my real life never mind a second one


----------



## dane78 (Jan 19, 2007)

LOL 
But most of us do spend a lot of time in a virtual world nowadays...


----------



## ras'matroi (Jan 19, 2007)

I read an article on it a few days ago. It's again amazing what can be done with computers. But I don't 
like 'games' as secondlife. It could be that people who have problems in normal life spend more time there 
than is good for them.
So, I wouldn't play it. If anyone else does it is fine as long as he can differentiate between virtual
and real life.


----------



## dane78 (Feb 5, 2007)

Definitely agree with u mate. It's not a very good idea to spend all ur time in these virtual worlds, but it's good as long as it's just for fun...
On the other hand, if someone does find their refuge in a virtual world, I'm not going to be the one to tell them off. It's their life, & they can do whatever they want with it...


----------

